# Maritime crew visa subclass 988



## Patelb28487 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello everyone

Help me to solve my confusion .

One of my associate agent offer maritime 988 visa fpr austrlia.

Visa with job in ship.

Its possible to get this visa.

He charge me some fees also but its doesnt matter but i want 100 % secure visa for my candidates.

He told me by flight my candidates fly to jakarta and from jakarta to aus by ship ..
Its possible

How can i check dat he give me 100% secure visa.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Patelb28487 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Help me to solve my confusion .
> 
> ...


Yes. It is possible to get this visa if you have a job on a ship.
You can only use it while your ship is in Australian waters. You can not use it to enter Australia to stay or work( other than on your ship)
It is issued for free.
This visa is usually arranged for the crew by the shipping agency.


----------



## Patelb28487 (Apr 7, 2015)

Ok thank you

I received offer letter from ship agency .

Can anybody help me to check this offer letter is fake ot what??


----------



## Patelb28487 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi 
I get 988 visa now but the company offer letter is fake can anybody provide job on ship so can i move to austrlia??


----------

